# Professional Training for Lucy



## SoonerChris (Sep 26, 2012)

At what age is the consensus for formal training? I found this training and was wondering, simply by look at credentials and the below email, what does everyone thinks?

Khara's Good Canine, LLC

Thank you for contacting us. How did you find us? What is your Maltese name? We use a marker-reward system. We do clicker and Marker words (yes/good girl) then treat. There are a couple of options for your dog. We could do homeschooling or we could do a class option. 

Our class options are 4 or 6 weeks. We have 4 week topic classes, such as Off the Wall Fido: Getting your dog's attention, Rover Come: Total Recall, Pooch's Playtime: Games & Tricks, and 'Round Town: The Art of Walking. These are $45. Doggie Manners 1 focuses around the American Kennel Club Canine Good Citizen test. AKC's Canine Good Citizen (CGC) Program We have open enrollment for our 7-week classes. Open enrollment means you can start anytime after the initial consultation. You have 8 weeks to use your 6 weeks of class time. 


If you want homeschooling, I do an initial evaluation and intake form regarding the dog issues. The intake form I use for my records and for International 
Association of Animal Behavior Consultants. International Association of Animal Behavior Consultants (IAABC) Using this information I tailor a behavioral program to help you and your dog. My fee is $75 for the evaluation and $200for three lesson at the home. If you drive to The Doggie Spot, 12-A East Main, Shawnee, OK the fee is $30 for evaluation and $70 for 3 lessons.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

I had both my girls in classes by the time they were your Lucy's age. They learn so quickly when they are young. I like that they use clicker trainer. If you aren't sure what you want to do, you could ask to just sit in on one of their classes (without Lucy) and then you would have a good feel as to whether or not it's a good match for you.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

The sooner the better I think. Rem was about 20 weeks when he started puppy class, but that was just a week after he came home, I would have started sooner. Some puppies in the class were 8 weeks. Clicker training is great! I agree it would be awesome if you could sit in on a class before committing. Can they give you references to check out?


----------



## SoonerChris (Sep 26, 2012)

Alvar's Mom said:


> Can they give you references to check out?


They have testimonials on the webpage but I think I will see if I can get the contact info from a couple of people.

Guess I better get her in quick.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Hrossen11 (Jan 29, 2013)

I currently have teddy in obedience training. They start their basic training class at 5 months, younger than that is a puppy class which focuses on simple obedience (sit, come, down, stay) and socialization. Ours is a 6 week, 1 hour class $125. Once they pass intermediate obedience they can move onto advance obedience, agility, fly ball, therapy training, or performance class. At the end each class you have opportunity to take the AKC star puppy or good citizen test if your dog is ready.


----------

